# My fishing partner left me!



## LDUBS (Oct 29, 2017)

My youngest son has been back at home temporarily while he was wrapping things up for a move to Los Angeles. We’ve managed to get in quite a few good fishing days while he was here. He left today for Southern California. I mentioned that maybe he and I should just become fishing bums, but my wife said “maybe not” -- except she didn’t use the “maybe” part . Haha 

Well, that is four down for me. Children that is, raised and now out on their own. I’m happy that they have all managed to become productive members of society.


----------



## Crazyboat (Oct 30, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> My youngest son has been back at home temporarily while he was wrapping things up for a move to Los Angeles. We’ve managed to get in quite a few good fishing days while he was here. He left today for Southern California. I mentioned that maybe he and I should just become fishing bums, but my wife said “maybe not” -- except she didn’t use the “maybe” part . Haha
> 
> Well, that is four down for me. Children that is, raised and now out on their own. I’m happy that they have all managed to become productive members of society.


Sucks to lose a good fishing buddy, I'm still not over losing mine.


----------

